# Guys: Which is a bigger turn on?



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Which is a bigger turn on, on a woman, big butt or big boobs?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

But what about guys who like both of them small?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


> But what about guys who like both of them small?


:stu :doh

dunno if i can edit the poll now...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Big boobs pride 

Boobs and butts in general are awesome though.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> But what about guys who like both of them small?


Touché.

Just throwing it out there, I'm sure I won't be the only one:


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

What about those of us who are not asexual at all but don't care if they are big or small?


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> But what about guys who like both of them small?


^ I am one of these guys


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What about those of us who are not asexual at all but don't care if they are big or small?


+1, I think a cute face and nice legs are way more interesting.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Availability > Size.

But really, the face is the most important physical feature for me.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Butt for sure... boobs eventually deflate, but a nice bum is around for the long haul! :yes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

They're both just awesome tbh. Curves, I love women with dangerous curves.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

For me, a shapely butt on a woman wins any day. 

I like boobs that fit nicely in my hands. Bigger ones sag earlier and lower...no thanks.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> But what about guys who like both of them small?


exactly...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> A Gentleman never tells.


hehe.. u always say that


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Dem big bubble butts.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

More options.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Thighs are definitely the best part of a female's body. . .


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I have thighs!


Guys need to shave their thighs. The hairiness detracts from the beauty. T_T


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Shapely rather than big...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Boobs, Curvy and thighs as well as just nice cute eyes and face.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

moloko said:


> Touché.
> 
> Just throwing it out there, I'm sure I won't be the only one:


Great song and give back great memories.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Booty butt, booty butt, booty butt cheeks!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Big boobs are a little bleh. Big butts are better.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It depends on the girl. I don't _need _the girl to have big boobs and a big butt.

I do have to find her face attractive though. A cute smaller butt and boobs is fine by me.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Big Eyes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Raeden said:


> Guys need to shave their thighs. The hairiness detracts from the beauty. T_T


All these conflicting opinions. I was told to keep my hairiness! Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Thighs are definitely the best part of a female's body. . .


:yes

Actually, for me, it's a really close call between butts and thighs. In the end, thighs win. Not by a whole lot but I've always been all about the legs.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No elbow selection?

Anyway, the bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin. 

Geez, I have a hard time being serious.  I guess I would say I'm attracted to big and small\normal. Calves & thighs are a turn on.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

My favourite part of a woman is the small of her back. The way their lower back curves is sexy.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My eyes and breasts are probably my biggest features.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I like legs and thighs more than butt. But not necessarily big.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

scooby said:


> All these conflicting opinions. I was told to keep my hairiness! Now I don't know what to do.


You should definitely do what I say.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nothing beats a nice curvy small of back on a gal.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Voted boobs but I like all and every thing so long as it's all attached to someone nice .


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Nothing beats a nice curvy small of back on a gal.


Yup, its the best.



Raeden said:


> You should definitely do what I say.


Hmmm, I'm not so sure. Won't I look pretty weird with silky smooth thighs and hairy everywhere else?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

scooby said:


> Hmmm, I'm not so sure. Won't I look pretty weird with silky smooth thighs and hairy everywhere else?


Depends upon how hairy the rest of your body is. Also, you could always just remove all of the hair from your body. :yes


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Guys like thighs :con ?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


> thighs are a turn on.


 The only time I ever really think about a woman's thighs, tbh...

*Pic Removed*


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

TenYears said:


> The only time I ever really think about a woman's thighs, tbh...


Yeah, I could do with a head crushing.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


> Yeah, I could do with a head crushing.


Idk, it could either mean, I'm really, really good at it, or they want to kill me.

Or both.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Idk, it could either mean, I'm really, really good at it, or they want to kill me.
> 
> Or both.


I was just going by her facial expression. That look usually means you're doing well.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Raeden said:


> Depends upon how hairy the rest of your body is. Also, you could always just remove all of the hair from your body. :yes


Let's just say I'm hairy enough for it to look pretty noticeable if I had only smooth thighs. Full body manscaping sounds incredibly hard to maintain given that a lot of the time I'm too lazy to shave my face everyday.



Gwynevere said:


> Guys like thighs :con ?


I can't speak for all guys, but yes. They are sexy.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Guys like thighs :con ?


Why are you surprised? Thighs can be quite lovely when they're shapely.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

scooby said:


> I can't speak for all guys, but yes. They are sexy.


Not the whole leg, but the thigh specifically? :con



RandomNobody said:


> Big boobs and its not close


I like the way you think. :yes


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

What is qualities of thighs do guys like? What type of thigh do guys like?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Not the whole leg, but the thigh specifically? :con


Inner thigh.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Guys like thighs :con ?


Thighs are the best part of the chicken bro.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Thighs are the best part of the chicken bro.


Pffft. Wings and breast for me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You guys haven't heard of people loving "dat gap"?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

scooby said:


> You guys haven't heard of people loving "dat gap"?











?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought only girls cared about thigh gaps because it's a sign of being thin enough. Do guys honestly like seeing that? That's so damn specific, when do you ever see girls in real life standing rigidly feet together with thin enough clothes to notice that?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> ?


That's more of a bow-leg thing.

*Pic Removed*


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

missamanda said:


> Ugh, I've had it with the thigh gap crap.


Oh no, some people are attracted to a certain thing. Big deal. Everyone has certain traits that they like. I'm sure I have certain traits that you may not like, but so what? It's not like I was being rude about people without them.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Not necessarily big butt/boobs. But the proportion.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't like big boobs. The smaller the better.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

scooby said:


> That's more of a bow-leg thing.


I was thinking more like this:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Arkiasis said:


> I don't like big boobs. The smaller the better.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn. I'm losing this poll. On both accounts. My ex must've been asexual.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Butt*

if it means she can run faster but it might require running backwards

or doing deadlifts

calves

not botox


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> Oh no, some people are attracted to a certain thing. Big deal. Everyone has certain traits that they like. I'm sure I have certain traits that you may not like, but so what? It's not like I was being rude about people without them.


sure! lets promote and encourage women to be/get underweight
OMG! and after that lets promote mordibly obesity the new trend!: the less space between the legs and the more fat rolls u can pull over your head:yes

......


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jade18 said:


> sure! lets promote and encourage women to be/get underweight
> OMG! and after that lets promote mordibly obesity the new trend!: the less space between the legs and the more fat rolls u can pull over your head:yes
> 
> ......


In that case, lets have no one be attracted to anything. Oh you like guys with blue eyes? Can't have that, it'll make the green/brown eyed guys feel bad. I like fit guys with abs. Nope, can't have that. It'll make the other people who don't work out and are overweight to develop eating disorders.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Big boobs?

Big butts??

Thigh gaps???

Pffft. 

Is all about DA. Moufffft. Moufft. 

Something about DAT moufft that does it for me...


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> In that case, lets have no one be attracted to anything. Oh you like guys with blue eyes? Can't have that, it'll make the green/brown eyed guys feel bad. I like fit guys with abs. Nope, can't have that. It'll make the other people who don't work out and are overweight to develop eating disorders.


naah...i dont care much for guys with blue eyes
i dont care if u are attracted to underweight women or morbidly obese black white 4'0 5'9 
but both are very unhealthy and shouldnt be promoted and i thought that is what u were trying to say :um

ps overweight people already have a eating disorder


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> I like legs and thighs more than butt. But not necessarily big.


 I tend to like bigger, less muscular legs on women. To put it another way, more fat (as long as it isn't too much) is what I really like.



Gwynevere said:


> Guys like thighs :con ?


 Well, I think most guys like legs but I'm sure some of us like them more than others. We do not have too much erotica that's dedicated exclusively to legs.



mezzoforte said:


> Not the whole leg, but the thigh specifically? :con


 Yeah. I like the whole leg but the inner thigh area is where my attention tends to go.



Gwynevere said:


> What is qualities of thighs do guys like? What type of thigh do guys like?


 As I said earlier in this post, I like fuller thighs. Sometimes I like thin ones. It just depends. I'm not a big fan of muscular thighs. They're OK. I like the ones that look and feel soft and squishy.



Gwynevere said:


> I thought only girls cared about thigh gaps because it's a sign of being thin enough.


 I was into legs a long time before this thigh gap stuff started floating around online (don't know how long it was a thing before that but I'd never heard of it). The irony is that this will probably inspire females to strive to be thinner and guys like me are more of a fan of inner thighs that either almost or do touch. It's one thing if a girl is already that thin. It's another when they do it on purpose because they think fuller thighs are unattractive. :sigh



> Do guys honestly like seeing that? That's so damn specific, when do you ever see girls in real life standing rigidly feet together with thin enough clothes to notice that?


 A lot of this kind of stuff is very specific. Which is probably why a lot of people are so frustrated. I can imagine there must have been a time when people with a foot fetish were really sexually frustrated. Now it's everywhere because of the internet. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a foot fetish before the internet.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jade18 said:


> naah...i dont care much for guys with blue eyes
> i dont care if u are attracted to underweight women or morbidly obese black white 4'0 5'9
> but both are very unhealthy and shouldnt be promoted and i thought that is what u were trying to say :um
> 
> ps overweight people already have a eating disorder


Having a gap doesn't mean they are dangerously thin. And I'm totally offended that you don't like guys with blue eyes. I'm very self conscious about it. Why would you promote such hatred towards blue-eyed people? Trying to encourage them to change their eye colour with contacts.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> Having a gap doesn't mean they are dangerously thin. And I'm totally offended that you don't like guys with blue eyes. I'm very self conscious about it. Why would you promote such hatred towards blue-eyed people? Trying to encourage them to change their eye colour with contacts.


it means they are thin have u seen those legs in people with thigh gaps?
i had anorexia and i had a thigh gap when being underweight
which actually being thin/skinny is nowhere better than being morbidly obese both are unhealthy go dig yo thigh gaps i dont care i just say unhealthy bodies/habits shouldnt be promoted but whatevvvaah i aint no obama no one will listin to me k? done 
hhahaha..lol my dad and brother both have blue eyes so i hate my own family huh?haa....didnt knew that :blank


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jade18 said:


> it means they are thin have u seen those legs in people with thigh gaps?
> i had anorexia and i had a thigh gap when being underweight
> which actually being thin/skinny is nowhere better than being morbidly obese both are unhealthy go dig yo thigh gaps i dont care i just say unhealthy bodies/habits shouldnt be promoted but whatevvvaah i aint no obama no one will listin to me k? done
> hhahaha..lol my dad and brother both have blue eyes so i hate my own family huh?haa....didnt knew that :blank


Ok then, why are you trying to call me out on liking thigh gaps? Its something I like. And if you don't care if I dig them, why are you trying to scold me for it in the first place?

BTW, look how dangerously skinny this girl is.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Boobs.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> What is qualities of thighs do guys like? What type of thigh do guys like?


It'll feel silly to put it into words, and hard. The way they shape a V is very attractive, how they start thin and grow to the hips. If they're too thin or fat, they lose that V shape and so don't become so attractive. When women have this type of thighs, it's very pleasant (couldn't find a better word) to see them wearing tight pants, which defines the shape of the legs very well, and that's why yoga pants seem so hot too. Thighs can definitely be one of the most attractive things in women. This is my opinion, though. Thigh gap does nothing for me, also.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never heard a guy even mention "thigh gaps" let alone express a preference for them.

I assume it's just an internet thing.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I've never heard a guy even mention "thigh gaps" let alone express a preference for them.
> 
> I assume it's just an internet thing.


Yeah, I only like them on the internet. Once I go out into the real world, that attraction goes away.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

scooby said:


> Yeah, I only like them on the internet. Once I go out into the real world, that attraction goes away.


Congratulations.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Congratulations.


Congratulations for what?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Boobs. And boobs of *any* size too...

I've just never really been into butts. :stu


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> I have a butt!


Kay.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

scooby said:


> Congratulations for what?


He's being condescending.

Anyway, I have heard guys express a preference for it IRL. Seems like most guys actually prefer it, even though most girls don't have one.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> He's being condescending.
> 
> Anyway, I have heard guys express a preference for it IRL. Seems like most guys actually prefer it, even though most girls don't have one.


Yeah, I figured that. I don't know why. I don't get why people have such a problem with me saying that I like the way it looks. I haven't trashed on people who don't have it. I don't dislike girls that don't have the gap at all. It's just 1 little thing I happen to like. Not having one isn't a deal breaker. But people get so offended. Maybe I should go into any guy threads I see and have a tantrum about not meeting their standards.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

scooby said:


> Yeah, I figured that. I don't know why. I don't get why people have such a problem with me saying that I like the way it looks. I haven't trashed on people who don't have it. I don't dislike girls that don't have the gap at all. It's just 1 little thing I happen to like. Not having one isn't a deal breaker. But people get so offended. Maybe I should go into any guy threads I see and have a tantrum about not meeting their standards.


Because it's not politically correct. And yeah, as long as people don't trash people who don't have one it doesn't bother me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't say big, but nice legs and butt can be attractive on a woman...darn my infernal biology..


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Because it's not politically correct.


Why? What's so wrong about liking it?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

moloko said:


> Why? What's so wrong about liking it?


I don't know. Maybe the user in question didn't think it was wrong, but just felt like being rude to someone who happened to have that preference.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Because it's not politically correct. And yeah, as long as people don't trash people who don't have one it doesn't bother me.


Yeah me neither. I won't put anyone down for not having certain traits, and it's none of my concern to get offended when girls say they prefer traits that I don't have, as long as its not in an insulting way. I mean, the person that tried scolding me for saying this said that handsome convict looked like a heroin addict.

People should be able to have preferences and not get chewed out for it. Just don't insult people.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Team Butt!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I prefer a cute tight butt ( You know, the ones that are just begging to be spanked ) and perky boobs. How big they are means nothing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I prefer a cute tight butt ( You know, the ones that are just begging to be spanked ) and perky boobs. How big they are means nothing.


yeah but they also mean nothing if the owner has a crappy personality...to me anyway..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Neither.

Petite sizes only pls.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

bewbs.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Jade18 said:


> naah...i dont care much for guys with blue eyes
> i dont care if u are attracted to underweight women or morbidly obese black white 4'0 5'9
> but both are very unhealthy and shouldnt be promoted and i thought that is what u were trying to say :um
> 
> ps overweight people already have a eating disorder


Not all people with thigh gaps are unhealthy and have eating disorders, sorry to burst your bubble.

Also, how do overweight people have eating disorders? :|
Because they eat too much and that's why they're overweight, or because they eat unhealthy? No, sometimes it could be a medical issue, sometimes it could be a bodily dysfunction, there's many other reasons as to why a person is overweight, not just that they have an eating disorder. I've seen many overweight people eat healthy for a long time, eat regular proportions, and also exercise frequently, yet they just can't seem to lose the weight. Also, there's people who don't move around too often so they tend to gain weight without eating a lot. There's people who get older, have kids, still eat healthy and struggle to lose the weight; I don't see where being overweight automatically makes overweight people have an eating disorder. You shouldn't stereotype. :no But yes, some overweight people, if not- most, have a binge/overeating disorder, yes; but not all.

My cousin actually gained weight (he used to be a good size, around 180 - 6'1'' muscular) because he had a medical issue, he was fighting in Afghanistan and broke his leg and he couldn't walk around, so he gained weight (now is overweight), but he didn't have an eating disorder, he just couldn't be active.

Another cousin of mine she is overweight because she has diabetes. She was paper thin for years, weighed about 90lbs at age 16, but then she stopped taking her insulin because she was tired of sticking a needle in herself all the time and it made her gain and gain. Now she's a few pounds under 400lbs. And she ate just like a smaller sized person would. (Also, there are people that just don't have fast metabolisms, there are a lot of skinny people with fast metabolisms that eat like they could be 300 lbs.)

Btw, don't be a smart *** - he meant developing eating disorders as in anorexia, and bulimia.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Neither. I'm more for small framed flat chested no *** kinda girls


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> *snip*


Oh for ****s sake, you do realize that doesn't make me a pedophile. There are a lot of women over 18 who don't have large breasts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

6 pages huh?

ITT without even reading it properly what I know I'll find: people insulting other people's preferences, people not understanding other people's preferences, people not understanding that people have different preferences, people insulting women who don't meet their preferences (directly or indirectly.)


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 6 pages huh?
> 
> ITT without even reading it properly what I know I'll find: people insulting other people's preferences, people not understanding other people's preferences, people not understanding that people have different preferences, people insulting women who don't meet their preferences (directly or indirectly.)


YOU WIN A COOKIE!

Well, actually...no you don't; I don't have any.

(Sorry.) :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rixy said:


> *YOU WIN A COOKIE!*
> 
> Well, actually...no you don't; I don't have any.
> 
> (Sorry.) :um


 You can't just promise important things like that and then snatch the dream away!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 6 pages huh?
> 
> ITT without even reading it properly what I know I'll find: people insulting other people's preferences, people not understanding other people's preferences, people not understanding that people have different preferences, people insulting women who don't meet their preferences (directly or indirectly.)


Yup lol :clap


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

This girl where I work has such a huge ***. When she wears a dress it looks like she hiding a couple of christmas hams under there. It's magnificent. Hnnngg.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 6 pages huh?
> 
> ITT without even reading it properly what I know I'll find: people insulting other people's preferences, people not understanding other people's preferences, people not understanding that people have different preferences, people insulting women who don't meet their preferences (directly or indirectly.)


:lol


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

A flat chest I can deal with. A flat booty I cannot. It doesn't have to be big, there just needs to be some volume to it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

missamanda said:


> He didn't say you were a pedophile. He just can't imagine a world in which someone prefers small boobs to big, bouncy ones. Lol.


:lurk

You and ItsEasierToRun are so cute, seriously :yes


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Like trying to choose between food and air!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> He didn't say you were a pedophile. He just can't imagine a world in which someone prefers small boobs to big, bouncy ones. Lol.


:yes :heart



mezzoforte said:


> :lurk
> 
> You and ItsEasierToRun are so cute, seriously :yes


Awww, I'm blushing :mushy


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can't just promise important things like that and then snatch the dream away!


Wait, wait, I can post a picture of a cookie! 










OH GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Butts all the way for me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Butts all the way for me.


...
My mom just came over and saw me looking at that lol. Awkward. :|


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Butt, I guess. I don't like big boobs.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Butts all the way for me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what's the point of having a preference if you're never going to get to experience them in person?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Seriously should add a feet option, a lot of guys really find them hot - I tend to go by the whole package but a hot woman with ugly feet spoils the deal.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Butts all the way for me.


dem heavenly blessed butts.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Butts all the way for me.


^^ nice butt


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

As long as I can touch them/it... it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a toss up. :stu

Kim Kardashian has both.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

missamanda said:


> Jaysus dude, calm down. All I said was that I'm over the thigh gap thing. I think it's stupid but I promise you I don't care what you do or don't like. So chilllllllll.


So you ask what some people like about thighs, complain about the answer given, and after that, claim you didn't care. Right, gotcha.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I just like the female body.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Butts all the way for me.


Uh, okay, I'm a convert now. Can't argue with such curvy logic and reason.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

RandomNobody said:


> you like big boobs too?


Love them and have them. 8)


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Eyes and thighs


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I have a butt!


:lol just know, that somewhere in this world someone appreciate your weird sense of humor.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Seriously should add a feet option, a lot of guys really find them hot - I tend to go by the whole package but a hot woman with ugly feet spoils the deal.


Yea a lot of guys are into women with nice feet....I like attractive hands on a woman...

Of course, to me personally FACE is the most important thing.But, I was just curious as to what most guys here find more attractive Big Butt or Big Boobs.I'm surprised Big Butt is winning.It's a cliche that black guys like a woman with a big butt.

Black women seem to carry more "size" in the buttocks than women of other races.But, I've noticed a lot of white women with a really nice shapely thick butt as well. I think that white women generally don't dress in a way that shows off their curves as much as black women do


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

missamanda said:


> Ugh, I've had it with the thigh gap crap.


This seems like a common theme for you, to go into threads that ask guys what they like and then complain about the results. And you think this is feisty? Lol, it's called replying, but okay. Please tell me some more about how much you don't care.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

Big boobs, but they can't be too big. If a girl doesn't look like they can even walk with that load, or if it takes a toll on their posture, it's unattractive


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

scooby said:


> This seems like a common theme for you, to go into threads that ask guys what they like and then complain about the results. And you think this is feisty? Lol, it's called replying, but okay. Please tell me some more about how much you don't care.


C'mon dude, she's not saying you can't have an opinion.
She just thinks this new "thigh gap" trend is silly. She's not dictating what you can and can't find attractive..


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> C'mon dude, she's not saying you can't have an opinion.
> She just thinks this new "thigh gap" trend is silly. She's not dictating what you can and can't find attractive..


Well, admittedly I have been a bit brash, and I do apologise, but when someone mentions something they like and then someone else calls it silly there isn't really much to think about that besides "oh thanks for saying my tastes are silly."


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

the collector said:


> I think that white women generally don't dress in a way that shows off their curves as much as black women do


So black women dress ****tier then?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

the collector said:


> Yea a lot of guys are into women with nice feet....I like attractive hands on a woman...
> 
> Of course, to me personally FACE is the most important thing.But, I was just curious as to what most guys here find more attractive Big Butt or Big Boobs.I'm surprised Big Butt is winning.It's a cliche that black guys like a woman with a big butt.
> 
> Black women seem to carry more "size" in the buttocks than women of other races.But, I've noticed a lot of white women with a really nice shapely thick butt as well. I think that white women generally don't dress in a way that shows off their curves as much as black women do


Ah, hmm honestly I don't specifically look for either as a primary thing... As long as they got em and the rest looks good I like them either way. I think if either one of them are hugely enormous or missing completely then it is weird but I've never seen a woman's *** and been like damn I must have that.


----------



## thombom (Jun 21, 2014)

Not big, just... Right. Butt wins.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Big Boobs, Hips, and Long Legs.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't decide, they are both a big turn on.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I like big butts but not the ones Sir Mixalot likes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Before anything, I'm attracted to a girl being in decent shape/ looking healthy, but that aside, "big" boobs (as long as they aren't ridiculous) are definitely the bigger turn on for me, though a nice butt is up there as well. Basically, being in shape and having defined curves is an automatic win.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um a great a** wins every time :yes.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No a** No good


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Skinny butts for me please.  

Boobs: eh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Natural breasts. Nice hips and butt-tocks :lol. Teardrop shaped, not a rounded W. No square-bottoms, and NO tramp stamps.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

all proportionate. Relative size isn't that important.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> No a** No good


^This


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Definitely boobs


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

neither, pretty or unique face


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I chose "big butt," but like others said, it's not the size that is attractive, but how nice it looks. I don't like huge tushes. I'm the rare guy that does not find bare boobs attractive. Under clothes they're more attractive, though.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Was it really necessary for this thread to see the light of day again


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Was it really necessary for this thread to see the light of day again


 Now now. You have to take the philosopher's approach. Everything that happens is necessary in order for time to move on. If the next thing that's supposed to happen doesn't happen, we'll be stuck between one thing and the next.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Any boobs larger than Kate Upton's are too much imo.

As long as you're not flat like a 10 year old boy, I really don't mind either one, lol.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't like either of them being big. Sweet and petite for me.


----------

